# Big exotic



## yommy (Dec 17, 2007)

Got this e-mailed today witht he title - big speed hump. I think it would damage your car/bike 

Impressive regardless. Enjoy..........................


----------



## Geklor (Dec 17, 2007)

wasnt this picture posted a month or so ago? i think it was identified as an anaconda and the size is feisable.


----------



## the_brad (Dec 17, 2007)

you would ride ya car of if you hit that bloody thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blurb (Dec 17, 2007)

i think you would be stuffed trying to get that out of your wheel well.


----------



## yommy (Dec 17, 2007)

Geklor said:


> wasnt this picture posted a month or so ago? i think it was identified as an anaconda and the size is feisable.



couldn't tell you i wasn't on line a month ago. regardless it's a cool pic.


----------

